# Vantrue n2 pro on sale today $136



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

Kinja deals has vantrue pro n2 for $135.99 with code VHABOZPL

Vantrue N2 Pro Uber Dual Dash Cam | $136

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0742J69SQ/?tag=ubne0c-20
If I hadn't already wasted my money on the roav duocam I'd have bought this instead at this price.
You can thank me later, I accept tips and 5 stars! Lol.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Meh.

I've found much better options for r/s use besides the N2 Pro. It's just an overpriced camera lacking features to make it an effective system for r/s use


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

raisedoncereal said:


> Meh.
> 
> I've found much better options for r/s use besides the N2 Pro. It's just an overpriced camera lacking features to make it an effective system for r/s use


And what features would that be?


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

The Vantrue N2 Pro is a popular cam for a lot of drivers and many love it. Didn’t get it because the interior cam rotates vertically and not horizontally. I won't purchase a cam if the 2nd lens does not rotate horizontally, because I need that versatility to record driver's window interactions while still recording the front windshield with the primary cam. I suppose a driver could turn the entire unit of the N2 Pro to face the driver's side window, but then you'd lose the front windshield footage. Also sometimes things happen quickly and turning the lens needs to be fast and instinctive. Turning the whole unit doesn't seem as easy to the drivers!


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

estore009 said:


> The Vantrue N2 Pro is a popular cam for a lot of drivers and many love it. Didn't get it because the interior cam rotates vertically and not horizontally. I won't purchase a cam if the 2nd lens does not rotate horizontally, because I need that versatility to record driver's window interactions while still recording the front windshield with the primary cam. I suppose a driver could turn the entire unit of the N2 Pro to face the driver's side window, but then you'd lose the front windshield footage. Also sometimes things happen quickly and turning the lens needs to be fast and instinctive. Turning the whole unit doesn't seem as easy to the drivers!


I wish someone would take something along the lines of Samsung 360 and make it into a dashcam. This way, you capture everything! All around. I tried using the 360 as a dashcam, but mounting and lack of infrared didn't work out.



SubaruLegacy said:


> You can thank me later, I accept tips and 5 stars! Lol.


*****


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

What camera do you use? I will say the Roav/anker duocam, is ok and I got it fairly cheap, but it's definitely not great. License plates are basically unreadable. but I'm not about to shell out more money for another camera, especially since managing all the footage is a pain.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

SubaruLegacy said:


> Kinja deals has vantrue pro n2 for $135.99 with code VHABOZPL
> 
> Vantrue N2 Pro Uber Dual Dash Cam | $136
> 
> ...


The N2 Pro is a good camera, but the technology is old. Newer cameras use capacitors instead of lithium battery.

My suggestion is the BlueSkySea B2W. I own and use both.

The advantages of the BlueSkySea B2W: Its slightly less expensive than Vantrue and has 4 newer, better features:
1) Capacitor
2) Wifi capability with on-scene viewing of video on tablet or smartphone via app (handy to show officers at accident scene)
3) A vastly superior accessory hardwire kit that that prevents inadvertent battery drain. (The Vantrue hardwire kit is useless in this regard).
4) The exterior and interior lenses swivel horizontally independent of each other.

There are favorable YouTube reviews of the BlueSkySea B2W.

It's a great idea to have a dual dashcam, whatever you do. I actually prefer using 2 dashcams at one time (one for backup)



estore009 said:


> ...I won't purchase a cam if the 2nd lens does not rotate horizontally, because I need that versatility to record driver's window interactions while still recording the front windshield with the primary cam.


This is an excellent point.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

How new of company is Blueskysea? They didn't come up in any of my research when I was researching cameras maybe a month ago, and I didn't see anything about them on UP. That design is very interesting, and the price isn't bad. 

1.)The roav duocam is made with a capacitor instead of battery.
2) It doesn't have wifi, and is a pain to get the footage off of with a card reader.
3)The hardwire kit has worked fine for me, pulling power from the obd2 port, although it's sold separately for an additional $15.
4) the whole camera swivels horizontally freely on it's mount, although I've never had a reason to bother turning it. The interior camera also rotates vertically, but that's only really useful for setting it up. and the entire mount can swivel a littler bit vertically if you loosen the thumbscrew, but again that's mostly for setting up.

Just some info.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

I believe BlueSkySea is a new company but not that new.

The B2W was released within 6 months, I believe. Here are some reviews:

https://dashboardcamerareviews.com/blueskysea-b2w/






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158256380546973697


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

EphLux said:


> The N2 Pro is a good camera, but the technology is old. Newer cameras use capacitors instead of lithium battery.


I think you're either confusing it with another camera or have bad info. N2 Pro has always come with a capacitor. And that fact has caused it a lot of grief from owners who expect it to run a while when the power cord is not connected.

Bought mine in 2017 and I'm still a fan.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

I have a blackvue 590 with infrared and wifi. 
It has a wide angle lense that records the entire cabin. It's compact, mounted on tip old rearview mirror dashcam. 

I can connect wirelessly to it to veiw/download files. 

Its a bit more expensive but worrh the cost, imo.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

MothMan said:


> N2 Pro has always come with a capacitor


This is the N2 pro battery specification: 250mAh 3.7V Polymer Li-ion battery.


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

estore009 said:


> This is the N2 pro battery specification: 250mAh 3.7V Polymer Li-ion battery.


That is what the specs say but during my interaction with Vantrue back in 2017, they told me capacitor. They also provided me with custom firmware because I was using the dashcam in a mode few people used and had found a bug that reared its head once in a while.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

The battery in the Vantrue N2 Pro is soldered in and unreplaceable if it dies. Despite it having an optional parking mode leaving it alone in a hot car is likely to kill the battery fast. The only way to repair it is to tear out the old battery and solder in a new one or buy a whole new camera. Unfortunately I recommend looking elsewhere for a dash cam.


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

Newest rideshare dashcam I know about is the Rexing V3. Hoping somebody in the rideshare world reviews it soon. Thing I don't like is mounting is done by tape.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

MothMan said:


> Newest rideshare dashcam I know about is the Rexing V3. Hoping somebody in the rideshare world reviews it soon. Thing I don't like is mounting is done by tape.


I have a blackvue, it also mounts by tape. I bought some velcro stips from walgreens and is that.


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> I wish someone would take something along the lines of Samsung 360 and make it into a dashcam. This way, you capture everything! All around. I tried using the 360 as a dashcam, but mounting and lack of infrared didn't work out.


The Waylens Secure360 4G is like having a single-lens Samsung Gear 360 camera. It captures every direction from the base of your windshield on up. Sounds good in theory, but I took mine out after a month and went to a Vantrue N2 Pro. The Waylens captured the most detail of the sky above, and fairly little detail of what you care about most, which is what's in front of, beside, or inside the car. And the 4G only uploaded impacts. There was no way to stream all your driving to the cloud, so there was nothing to be gained with 4G from a rideshare safety perspective.


----------



## DerrickD (Oct 11, 2019)

I found a better deal for N2 Pro on techbargain for just $125.99 with VBN7WGYS plus the existing $10 coupon. Am considering buying one before Halloween


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

RDWRER said:


> The battery in the Vantrue N2 Pro is soldered in and unreplaceable if it dies. Despite it having an optional parking mode leaving it alone in a hot car is likely to kill the battery fast. The only way to repair it is to tear out the old battery and solder in a new one or buy a whole new camera. Unfortunately I recommend looking elsewhere for a dash cam.


I just replaced the battery in my N2 Pro, after 3 years of use it wasn't keeping charge for more than 3 days or so. Once I pulled the battery out, sure enough it was all puffed up. $8 battery from eBay, and about 1.5 hours of work. Still well worth the investment.

No one seems to carry the original 280mAh 552030H battery, I substituted a 250mAh 502030.


----------

